# Vinyl printing with Ink-jet printer?



## mayurkash (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello,

I am new to this field. Need to know if ink-jet printer can be used to print on printable vinyl transfers, is there any specific ink required? I tried Epson C88 with Spectra colorprint, didn't work, the ink spreads. Please educate me.


 

Thanks.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forums .I think you need to use a thermal print system similar to the roland pc 12 . I hope this helps ........... Jb


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

mayurkash said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this field. Need to know if ink-jet printer can be used to print on printable vinyl transfers, is there any specific ink required? I tried Epson C88 with Spectra colorprint, didn't work, the ink spreads. Please educate me.
> 
> ...


Vinyl transfers are not made to be printed upon, they are made to be cut by a machine called a plotter, or cutter/plotter. *See this page* for more information. Once the cuts are made, one must "weed" out the vinyl that they do not want to transfer to the "substrate" (in this case a t-shirt). There is a difference between sign vinyl and t-shirt vinyl. 

Sign vinyl cuts through the top of the vinyl to the paper that is keeping the vinyl from sticking to everything. Then, special tape is laid over the top of the vinyl, it is pulled off the paper backing, applied to the substrate (window, bumper, sign material) and the special tape is pulled off leaving only the vinyl on the substrate.

T-Shirt vinyl is cut from the bottom (glue side). After weeding is complete, that side is placed on the t-shirt and heat makes the glue stick to the shirt. It must then be cooled (with most shirt vinyls) and the film (originally like the backing from the sign vinyl) is pulled off the vinyl, leaving only the vinyl on the shirt

If you printed on the "dull" side of the vinyl, you were printing on glue. If you were printing on the "shiny" side, you were printing on the film that gets pulled off.

There are printer/cutters that will do the job of printing on vinyl, but they use special inks and vinyl. I have seen these printers begin at $9,000.00 but, most are in the range of 16-24,000.00 dollars.
===
Hope that helps


----------



## mayurkash (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for your advice. Will try using thermal printer.

Regards.


----------



## mayurkash (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the information. Will try using vinyl printer. Could you inform me of some less expensive printers and ink for vinyl.

Regards.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

There aren't any less expensive... I should say... those are the less expensive printer cutters


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

> CoolTech said:
> 
> 
> > Vinyl transfers are not made to be printed upon, they are made to be cut by a machine called a plotter, or cutter/plotter.
> ...


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

As a cheap alternative, You can try and find a thicker opaque transfers for laser. After printing, you can cut using cutter with optic sensor. You can also print the whole paper with just 1 desired color, then cut in your cutter. Just be careful not to overcook it when pressing as you could get variations in color outcome. I have tried it on my Canon CLC1110 and a jaguar cutter and am satisfied with the results. When I need plain white numbers, I just cut an unrpinted opaque transfer paper. Sometimes, a carrier tape should be used for small "floating" text, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

treadhead said:


> I will post that info just as soon as I can find it again!!


Ok...found it!!

Actually, ran across another post that had a link to the site I saw it before....

Color Jet III

It is from speciality materials (www.specialitymaterials.com)

I haven't tried it yet, but will just as soon as I get a cutter!!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

THANKS for the info, I can't wait to try it............ Thanks again.... JB


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

COEDS said:


> THANKS for the info, I can't wait to try it............ Thanks again.... JB


JB...please let me know how it works out!!!

That may just prompt me to go ahead and by the cutter I've been considering.

I have an Epson C88 that I use....


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm going to the seminar in Columbus, Ohio on tues. I plan to see if they have any info there. I will let you know. ............... JB


----------



## badmouth2006 (Jun 25, 2006)

treadhead said:


> > There are t-shirt vinyls that can be printed on and then cut.
> >
> > Most require special inks BUT I did run across a vinyl that can be printed on by your standard inkjet machine and comes in sheets.
> >
> ...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info the more sources the better the info. ... Thanks JB


----------



## mayurkash (Feb 24, 2007)

*Which Papilio material?*



badmouth2006 said:


> treadhead said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


----------



## mayurkash (Feb 24, 2007)

*How good is the washability?*



treadhead said:


> Ok...found it!!
> 
> Actually, ran across another post that had a link to the site I saw it before....
> 
> ...


 
I read couple of messages for Color Jet III, would like to know the washing effect on this transfer. Can Epson C88 work for Color Jet III?

Thanks, 

MCT.


----------

